# Schwinn stingray Cotton Picker 5 speed Krate muscle bike Atom Slik Banana seat



## tomsjack (Jun 22, 2018)

*Schwinn stingray Cotton Picker 5 speed Krate muscle bike Atom Slik Banana seat On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-stingray-Cotton-Picker-5-speed-Krate-muscle-bike-Atom-Slik-Banana-seat/283017269515?*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2018)

That be a lot-o-jack for a repainted bike. Buying a restored Krate makes no sense to me. Too many nice originals out there for that money or less. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robert Ponds (Jun 22, 2018)

I recently found a 1970s Pea Picker 5
speed all complete it's a little rusty. Have any idea what something like that could be worth


----------

